# Excel Password file loaded into Power Query



## jon999 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi

I have a couple of excel files in a folder that are all password protected. When I go into Power Query New Query -> From File -> From Folder then select the folder then Add Column using Excel.Workbook([Content]) the new column has an Error. However when I remove the password from the excel file it works fine.

When I click on the Error i get the following message

DataFormat.Error: External table is not in the expected format.

How do I get it so I can still have a password on the file but still be able to bring in all the files.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 29, 2017)

Passwords are not supported at all.  I guess you could write some VBA to cycle through the folder and remove the passwords first.


----------



## jon999 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Matt

Thanks for the reply. I will remove the password.

Thanks

Jon


----------

